# Biggest striper caught to date?



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

My biggest striper caught was last fall, it was only my first year fishing for stripers. My personal record is 34 inches and slightly more than 15 lbs. What is your biggest fish caught to date? And when and where? Ocean city side of Longport bridge is where I caught my fish on peanut bunker. Just curious what are realistic sizes that can win tournaments and how my fish stakes up to your personal records?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plinwing!

My biggest striper was a 36 inch fish caught in the Chesapeake Bay. 

I've been trying to hook up a "Jersey Giant" for the last eight years, fishing the Cape May Rips in November. I've seen some nice fish caught, but other than a few run-offs the fish have passed me by. It usually takes a 25 pound fish to win the pool in November.

I haven't done any tourney fishing, but winning fish vary by area, weather conditions, and length of the tournament. Some one or two day surf tourneys in the Spring can be won by a 30 inch fish, while striper derbys on the Delaware Bay may yield 40 to 65 lbers in the Fall (usually by chunking.)

There will be 10 to 12 lbers in the bay around Longport in about a month or so. The owners of Captain Andy's Bait & Tackle in Margate catch the stripers on slow days off their gas dock using herring and mackeral chunks. Those same stripers can be caught off the new pier in Longport.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

My biggest is a carboncopy of plinwing's. 34" 16lbs caught on a bergall, Oct '02, inside Barnegat Inlet. I've lost much bigger fish though. I'll have that beat by Memorial Day.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

last oct. island beach 36 in 21 lbs . lets go water warm up


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

From the beach:
A few years ago, Staten Island (Raritan Bay side), 33.5" and a bit over 16 lbs.

Over all:
2 years agon on a friends boat, we never measured, just know it was definitley over 36". I'm not very good at estimating weights but my friend said it was 20+ lbs fish.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I caught my largest striper from a boat chunking in the rips; 45 1/2 inches and 35lbs.

From the beach, my large was a 41 incher, don't remember what it weighed. My son has me beat though, at 12 years old he caught a 43 incher but it only weighed 23 lbs. (By a Rapala scale, but it was skinny!) He has 16 fish over 36 inches to his credit to date and most of them are still swimming!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Biggest Rock*

Cape May Rips..Nov '04 31# 13.5 lbs


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sgt_Slough!

Chunking seems to be the way to go in Delaware Bay when looking for big fish. Ed and I are considering a charter, either chunking stripers or a drum/striper night combo. Delaware Bay charters are cheaper than ocean charters (although more expensive than Chessie charters.) At least two boats out of Cape May do "pick-up" charters, so this might be the year! If I can nail a big striper, I can move on to other fish....


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Chunking is a great way to catch'em-up. 

Absolutely sick fishing can be had following the clamboats. Swooping in at the end of their tow, dropping down right where the dredge came up can be an experience not soon forgotten.

There are more than a few 6 packs offering open boat fishing for stripers and later, tuner fishin. There is another board (actually two) where those guys post their dates, updates and reports on a message board dedicated just for them. If you need a link just PM me.

I still would rather surf fish though, I had a cut that was an awesome producer in Nov of 2002. I had 90 bass from that cut in one month, only 6 were slot fish sized.


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*STRIPER*

MY BIGGEST WAS EASTER SUNDAY 03 39IN 26LBS. SHE WAS FAT


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just got mine today at 36" and 19 lb's! I am happy. Now to go out and get that elusive 40"er


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN,

Congratulations!

It's great to see a positive report, well done!


----------



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

the season is open. Some big fish mentioned but at least I know what to expect this year. Has anyone caught a tagged fish and if so where would you send the information about the fish? I know tagged fish are catch and release. I figure I will go fishing the first week after Easter.


----------

